# How can I contact the Tour de France Race Director?



## Favicool (Jul 28, 2021)

I am from a communication medium and I need to contact them.

If anyone knows how to do it, I thank you in advance for your help.

Thanks


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

Maybe start with their official website and go from there. What kind of communication medium are you in that you don't know how to contact people?


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

202cycle said:


> Maybe start with their official website and go from there. What kind of communication medium are you in that you don't know how to contact people?


Well that made me LOL! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

If you are a medium you must have one of these around


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## jerryon (May 28, 2006)

867-5309


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm going to use this in my class to explain why this generation is delusionally arrogant. Thank you.


----------



## Favicool (Jul 28, 2021)

202cycle said:


> Maybe start with their official website and go from there. What kind of communication medium are you in that you don't know how to contact people?


I have written to that official page and I do not receive a response


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

Favicool said:


> I have written to that official page and I do not receive a response


Have you tried contacting ASO?


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

jerryon said:


> 867-5309


867-5309


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

He reads my Tour de France discussion posts. But I think he tunes out once the tour is over. You could post him a note on one the TdF 2022 predictions thread - he will read it soon enough.


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

If you get ahold of him, tell him the neutral zone is so unnecessary. Go all out from the start is what I say. Also, they need to put up some prize money for the Lantern Rouge. And scrap the green jersey….it’s dumb.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

One change: you can only win one jersey. So yellow doesn't get the white and polka dots in Paris.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Coolhand said:


> One change: you can only win one jersey. So yellow doesn't get the white and polka dots in Paris.


I wouldn't like this change. If someone is that dominant they've earned those jerseys. Other wise the polka dots goes to the first loser in the mountains. Same would go for the white or green. The winner of the classification should get the jersey.

Bring back the jersey for the Lantern Rouge, that's a battle worth contesting.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

This whole thread is classic RBR. 😄


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> This whole thread is classic RBR.


Haha, for better or worse, it sure is. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

And while you’ve got him… let’s shorten each stage to 100km max. These daily marathons just become a snooze-fest until the last 30k or so.


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

Opus51569 said:


> And while you’ve got him… let’s shorten each stage to 100km max. These daily marathons just become a snooze-fest until the last 30k or so.


The most boring of all stages is the ITT. To make it more exciting, have all the riders start at the same time with no drafting allowed. It would be mayhem and quite the spectacle to watch.


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

azpeterb said:


> The most boring of all stages is the ITT. To make it more exciting, have all the riders start at the same time with no drafting allowed. It would be mayhem and quite the spectacle to watch.


Didn't they do that once? As I recall, they had a mass start uphill time trial, and the racers started out in a triangular 'grid' separated from each other.


----------

